# New Campground



## 3ringer (Aug 20, 2017)

Anybody ever heard of this campground in Milledgevile https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...Campground-Milledgeville_Georgia.html?m=19904. It has great reviews. It has five stocked ponds , playground, dog park with agility course , swimming pool, dog wash station and other amenities. I read that new owners took it over a couple of years ago and have really turned it around. It sounds like a nice place to visit in middle Georgia. It would only be a hour drive for us in Jackson.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2017)

3ringer,
I first heard and read the information on this place about 12-18 months or so ago.  I reviewed their website and was amazed at the amenities offered and also just how many campers from all over the country being able to find this place and then apparently had a great experience as well.  I think that it really is a great mid-stopping off place for many people traveling from Florida heading northward toward the mountains and vice-versa etc as well.  I know that Hwy 441 is a well traveled road out of Florida because lots of people just don't want to travel on the crazy interstates unless absolutely necessary.

I gave up camping back several years ago when my wife died and I just didn't have any desire after that.  I finally decided to sell our camper.

It is amazing that out of 62 reviews that 56 of them said EXCELLENT, 5 of them said VERY GOOD and only 1 of them said they had a poor experience.  Heck, I bet that you won't find these kinds of "rave reviews" even if you visit a 5 star Hotel anywhere.

Hopefully others might chime in on this Beautiful "GEM" located in the Milledgeville area.


----------



## 3ringer (Aug 20, 2017)

I posted a message on Facebook Georgia RV Camping . Several people said it was their favorite or that it is very nice. Nobody had anything bad to say about it. I will review it after we visit there.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 20, 2017)

We expect pics ringer.....


----------



## Tank1202 (Sep 10, 2017)

My sister and BIL, love this place. It is there go to campground. They live in Conyers. I have yet to go down, since I live in Kennesaw. We will visit when we can make it for a little longer than 2 nights and not fight the friday afternoon drive through Atlanta pulling a 30' TT.


----------

